# Gut Loading Crickets for Hediges



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

So I've had a variety of reptiles in the past so I'm used to feeding lots of crickets. I was thinking of feeding my new hedgie, Marvin, live crickets for nutrition and environmental enrichment. 

Does anyone have recommendations for gut loading the crickets? I usually fed Fluker's High-Calcium Cricket Diet and carrots.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a hard time dealing with crickets...I just toss crushed kibbles in with them lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I recommend feeding healthy fruits and vegetables that you can't get your hedgie to eat plain - that way you can "sneak" them in, via the cricket bellies.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I'll plan on doing. My breeder said Marvin is more of an explorer than a cuddle monster. 
So I figure a bathtub with PVC tubes and live crickets running around should be entertainment for both of us.


----------

